# Biden vs Palin  Debate



## CA95380 (Aug 29, 2008)

--Biden--





~~Palin~~

  ​


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 29, 2008)

CA95380 said:


> --Biden--
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bet on the cute little dog


----------



## CA95380 (Aug 29, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> bet on the cute little dog



I don't think so ... all that is going to be left is shredded pink "fluff"


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 29, 2008)

Are you kidding? Biden's been totally neutered here. He cant be his agressive self because it will turn into one of those Clinton-Lazzio fiasco. and she isnt as big a push over as you think.

But then we are always told the liberal candidates are the superior debaters only to see them get trounced.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 29, 2008)

CA95380 said:


> I don't think so ... all that is going to be left is shredded pink "fluff"



Right---people are going to vote for the big washington insider dog that killed a poor widdow FEMALE puppy.


----------



## DiamondDave (Aug 29, 2008)

CA95380 said:


> I don't think so ... all that is going to be left is shredded pink "fluff"



This coming from a lefty that is trying to portray themself as being republican at one time... yet your stances and opinions show quite clearly that you do not have republican nor conservative leanings, in the least


----------



## CA95380 (Aug 29, 2008)

You guys just don't know a joke when you see it  

Typical!


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 29, 2008)

CA95380 said:


> You guys just don't know a joke when you see it
> 
> Typical!



This is coming from a 'woman' who can't find the humor section ?  Typical.


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 29, 2008)

She'll reduce Biden to sputtering incoherence. Pretty much like McCain will do to Obama, if Obama ever gets up the balls to debate him.


----------



## CA95380 (Aug 29, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> This is coming from a 'woman' who can't find the humor section ?  Typical.



What do you want me to say ? 

Ain't gonna happen.  If Gunny or the mods want it moved, they are very capable of doing so.  They do not need your help!


----------



## Ninja (Aug 29, 2008)

Palin is much more intelligent than Biden, and she's tougher too.

Likening some liberal weenie from Delaware to a pitbull


----------



## random3434 (Aug 29, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> She'll reduce Biden to sputtering incoherence. Pretty much like McCain will do to Obama, if Obama ever gets up the balls to debate him.



You must not have watched his speech last night then.

To sum it up, he said to McCain (about debating)

*
"BRING IT ON!!!!"*



I think Obama's balls are right where they need to be.


----------



## Gem (Aug 29, 2008)

Echo Zulu Wrote:


> You must not have watched his speech last night then.
> 
> To sum it up, he said to McCain (about debating)
> 
> "BRING IT ON!!!!"



Yes, he did.  It was incredibly reminiscent of his "I'll debate McCain anytime, anyplace....oops, just kidding, I won't do any of the townhall meetings with McCain at all because I don't do well without my trusty teleprompter" debacle.

As for Palin and Biden - well, Biden isn't know for his golden tongue, is he (unless you count rambling incoherently for hours or sticking your foot in your mouth repeatedly as positive traits)...all Palin needs to do is stay calm, and be articulate and direct...and she'll do fine versus Biden.

Whether or not she can do that...well, we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2008)

Gem said:


> Echo Zulu Wrote:
> 
> 
> Yes, he did.  It was incredibly reminiscent of his "I'll debate McCain anytime, anyplace....oops, just kidding, I won't do any of the townhall meetings with McCain at all because I don't do well without my trusty teleprompter" debacle.
> ...



McCain has picked someone for vice president who is not ready to be president. 

This shows that McCain cares more about getting elected than he does about our country.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 29, 2008)

Kirk said:


> McCain has picked someone for vice president who is not ready to be president.
> 
> This shows that McCain cares more about getting elected than he does about our country.



Politicians always care more about getting elected than they care for their country--it's their job.


----------



## Gem (Aug 29, 2008)

Kirk Wrote:


> McCain has picked someone for vice president who is not ready to be president.
> 
> This shows that McCain cares more about getting elected than he does about our country.



Palin is as qualified or more qualified to be President of the United States as Barak Obama. 

This shows the the Democratic party in this country cares more about getting elected than it does about our country.


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2008)

Gem said:


> Kirk Wrote:
> 
> 
> Palin is as qualified or more qualified to be President of the United States as Barak Obama.
> ...



Bullshit.

Obama has been in public service for twenty years and on the national and international stage for the last four years. 

This woman shoots cariboo.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 29, 2008)

Kirk said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Obama has been in public service for twenty years and on the national and international stage for the last four years.
> 
> This woman shoots cariboo.



Keep it up, Kirk. It really helps your cause to trash women.


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Keep it up, Kirk. It really helps your cause to trash women.



I like women, especially the trashy ones.....


----------



## Gem (Aug 29, 2008)

Fascinating how it was all about "life experience" when Obama was being hammered about his lack of experience hurting his chances.  Libs cried and cried about how it didn't matter - how experienced politicians "got us into this mess" and now it was time for an outsider to get us out...that we need non-Washington-types to work together bringing their unique, non-political backgrounds....wait, McCain just nominated someone with just as little experience as Obama?...QUICK QUICK KILL KILL KILL GET HER GET HER!!!!!!

lol.  I will be the first to admit that I disagree with McCain's choice because I think he has made the discussion of experience more difficult...but to see you guys leap from one side to the other pointing your fingers at Palin after listening to you defend Barak for the past months has been hysterical.  

Keep it up...it wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if this is exactly why McCain chose Palin.  Everything you say about Palin is just going to be reflected back at Obama - every time you screech about her inexperience it just keeps the issue on the table...if Palin is too inexperienced to be VICE-President...than you have simply illustrated that Obama is too inexperienced to be PRESIDENT.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 29, 2008)

Gem said:


> Fascinating how it was all about "life experience" when Obama was being hammered about his lack of experience hurting his chances.  Libs cried and cried about how it didn't matter - how experienced politicians "got us into this mess" and now it was time for an outsider to get us out...that we need non-Washington-types to work together bringing their unique, non-political backgrounds....wait, McCain just nominated someone with just as little experience as Obama?...QUICK QUICK KILL KILL KILL GET HER GET HER!!!!!!
> 
> lol.  I will be the first to admit that I disagree with McCain's choice because I think he has made the discussion of experience more difficult...but to see you guys leap from one side to the other pointing your fingers at Palin after listening to you defend Barak for the past months has been hysterical.
> 
> Keep it up...it wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if this is exactly why McCain chose Palin.  Everything you say about Palin is just going to be reflected back at Obama - every time you screech about her inexperience it just keeps the issue on the table...if Palin is too inexperienced to be VICE-President...than you have simply illustrated that Obama is too inexperienced to be PRESIDENT.



I'd rep you again if I could----you've nailed it. The have to find a different way to discredit her. Give em time--they'll come up with something. I'm sure they are digging like mad as we speak


----------



## Jon (Aug 29, 2008)

I like this topic.

I can't tell you how many times I've seen larger dogs (even pit bulls) tuck tail and run from a yappy chihuahua.


----------



## SwingVoter (Aug 30, 2008)

If Biden's such a great debater, why did he get crushed in the primaries?   Twice?


----------



## SwingVoter (Aug 30, 2008)

How does foreign policy experience experience have anything to do with foreign policy judgment?

Sandy Berger had tons of foreign policy experience, but he decided to tell the Sudan "no, thanks" when offered Osama in '96.    Colin Powell, extremely experienced in this matter, wanted the Northern Alliance to hold off on taking Kabul so he can find some "moderate Taliban" with whom he could negotiate right after 9/11.   Two terrible judgment calls by very "experienced" people. 

Reagan, Clinton - no prior foreign policy experience, but popular two-termers.  George Bush Sr. - CIA director, VP, foreign policy expert, but unpopular one-termer.

Also, if previous work making foreign policy is so important, then why do so few Secretaries of State ever make successful runs for Pres?


----------



## Inferno (Aug 30, 2008)

Palin could handle the job. She just doesn't meet the criteria that McCain said he wanted. He changes his mind more than most people change clothes.


----------



## SwingVoter (Aug 30, 2008)

Kirk said:


> Obama has been in public service for twenty years and on the national and international stage for the last four years.



He was a state senator, a part-time job, a law student, and a "community organizer"  all the time McCain was in the U.S. Senate.  You have to be consistent, either experience is highly important, in which case you would be for both McCain and Biden.   Or it's not, which means your arguments against Palin are invalid.


----------



## Silence (Aug 30, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Right---people are going to vote for the big washington insider dog that killed a poor widdow FEMALE puppy.




so wait, Biden should use kid gloves with her because she's a woman?  Hell no!  He should be just as tough on her as he would be on any man McCain would've picked!  

She shouldn't get a pass cuz she has a vag!  

She should be asked and be prepared to answer the tough questions about her experience, her knowledge of foreign policy, domestic issues, abortion rights, gun-control, her flip on the bridge to nowhere and any other myraid of issues that will certainly crop up between now and the debate.  

If the media turns it into a "awww poor lil woman" scenerio that is an insult and will demonstrate that she's ill prepared to handle the rigors of the job she has been tapped for.


----------



## SwingVoter (Aug 30, 2008)

Inferno said:


> He changes his mind more than most people cjange clothes.



Obama hasn't changed his mind on FISA, NAFTA, Public Financing of Elections, and the Cuba Embargo?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 30, 2008)

Obama is magnificent with a microphone and a script, but he won't debate McCain because Obama is inarticulate, tongue-tied, and incoherent and/or commits gaffe after gaffe after gaffe when he can't have a teleprompter or somebody feeding him answers through a hearing device.

I have no clue what Palin's debating skills are, but I've seen Biden debate and he usually does get run over by people who are quicker on their feet.

As for experience, I think there were many people more qualified in government and politics than Palin, but nobody more qualified to bring a fresh perspective, a reformer's spirit unfettered by Washington alliances and ties, and a commanding appearance and intelligence to go with that.

Ultimately, does it make more sense for a qualified and experienced President to be showing an inexperienced Vice-president the ropes?

Or does it make more sense for an experienced Vice President to try to teach an inexperienced President the ropes?


----------



## Jon (Aug 30, 2008)

Silence said:


> so wait, Biden should use kid gloves with her because she's a woman?  Hell no!  He should be just as tough on her as he would be on any man McCain would've picked!
> 
> She shouldn't get a pass cuz she has a vag!
> 
> ...



Exactly, Biden can't win this one. Either he attacks her, and the media says "poor woman." Or he doesn't, and the media says he's coddling her because of gender. Of course, I may be wrong, being how disgustingly biased the media is.

You're right, she should be prepared to answer any questions thrown at her. The same goes for Obama, when it comes to experience, his affiliations with Ayers, Wright, and Pfleger, whatever. It's all fair game from this point.

The point about Palin is that whatever Biden attacks her with, it bites him in the ass. "You're not experienced." "Well, Mr. Biden, did you not also say that Obama was not ready to be President? Did Obama not say himself he wouldn't be ready in 2008?" You see, Biden's been put on a leash, and that's one of the reasons McCain chose her.


----------



## Inferno (Aug 30, 2008)

SwingVoter said:


> Obama hasn't changed his mind on FISA, NAFTA, Public Financing of Elections, and the Cuba Embargo?



Sure he has. They all do but McCain is the master of it.


----------



## Silence (Aug 30, 2008)

Why, when debating can't people make arguements in favor of their candidate and the reasons behind their choices without deflecting the issue by say "well your guy did it to so there!"  

It's pretty childish I'd say.  

This issue we are discussing is Biden and Palin and the possible outcome of the Vice Presidential debate.  

Biden could be cockholed by the fact that he doesn't want to be seen as beating up on the mother of five but he also needs to be prepared to hit on points that clearly demonstrate that in the event that something happens to McCain she's ill prepared (even more so than Obama) to be President of the free world.  She has no global identity whereas Biden has served as Chairmen of the Senate Judiciary Committee and is a long time member and currently the chairman of the Foreign Relations Committee.  

McCain has the right to question Obama's experience and how he thinks he's prepared to be President just as Biden has the right to question Palin on her experience and why she thinks she's ready to be President.  

The sad truth is, in no other election has the choice of VP been more important, for both parties for the same reason, the real possibility that it will become necessary for the VP to step in at some time during the four year term.  

McCain is 72 years old and hasn't always enjoyed the best health.  The stress of a Presidency has tested even the strongest man's strength.  

Obama, as much as some people might deny it or think it's not a reality is in fact at more risk for attempts on his life by extremist groups who do not want to see a miniority in office.  

Both Biden AND Palin need to be ready to lead from day one and that is an issue that needs to be addressed.


----------



## CA95380 (Aug 30, 2008)

Silence said:


> Both Biden AND Palin need to be ready to lead from day one and that is an issue that needs to be addressed.



Well said!


----------



## Jon (Aug 30, 2008)

Silence said:


> McCain is 72 years old and hasn't always enjoyed the best health.  The stress of a Presidency has tested even the strongest man's strength.
> 
> Obama, as much as some people might deny it or think it's not a reality is in fact at more risk for attempts on his life by extremist groups who do not want to see a miniority in office.
> 
> Both Biden AND Palin need to be ready to lead from day one and that is an issue that needs to be addressed.



I'm not going to worry about the what-ifs. I'm going to worry about the two candidates we're voting for: McCain and Obama. McCain has the experience.


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2008)

jsanders said:


> I'm not going to worry about the what-ifs. I'm going to worry about the two candidates we're voting for: McCain and Obama. McCain has the experience.



McCain is losing it. 

His handlers won't even let him talk to the press anymore.

Look for some senior moments on the campaign trail.


----------



## Silence (Aug 30, 2008)

McCain will also keep us on the same path we're on right now.  We've experienced Bush's policies, can we really afford four more years of failure?  

Obama, while certainly lacking the experience McCain has, certainly has the vision and the intelligence to surround himself with the best and the brightest people to assist him in making decisions that are best for our nation.  

McCain has put someone with even less experience than Obama in the position of possibly being Leader of the Free World, a world who has no freakin clue who the hell she is.  

So while I agree the first person on the ticket is important, so is the second...if it weren't why would people wait to decide who to vote for after the VP picks?  It goes to the judgement and decision making process of the main candidate.


----------



## Jon (Aug 30, 2008)

Silence said:


> McCain will also keep us on the same path we're on right now.



You think you chose a reformist whistleblower so he could keep up with the status quo?


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 1, 2008)

i see the problem here....people dont realize what a true debate is....

its not a dog fight.  that pit will rip the hide off the cutie.....as a doberman owner....its always killer ...who does in fluffy.


----------



## Orange_Juice (Sep 1, 2008)

ROTF!!!

Laura Bush Makes the Case For Sarah Palin 

...a little awkwardly. 

From a joint Laura Bush-Cindy McCain appearance before the Louisiana delegation about an hour ago:

The other experience she brings that I think is very, very important is that she was a mayor. When you're a mayor, your constituents live next door. They're not [inaudible] a long way away. You don't get out of touch, like they always act like the president does. Although I have to say I don't think President Bush is out of touch. [loud applause].

Laura Bush Makes the Case For Sarah Palin - The Stump


----------



## Glori.B (Sep 1, 2008)

jsanders said:


> You think you chose a reformist whistleblower so he could keep up with the status quo?



exactly...i like the message of reform.


----------



## Caligirl (Sep 1, 2008)

Orange_Juice said:


> ROTF!!!
> 
> Laura Bush Makes the Case For Sarah Palin
> 
> ...




She was on the PTA. That's a tough crowd. Seriously.


----------



## iluvlab (Oct 9, 2008)

To a White House near you.


----------

